# Broken Flow Bindings fix attempt



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

:surprise: nice work!


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

firstx1017 said:


> Last week my husbands flow bindings broke with the back cable. These area 5 years old. Went to a couple of repair shops who said that when the cable breaks like this they cannot be fixed and we have to get another set. Well, my machinist husband was not about to accept that so he MacGyvered them. Here is his fix - he used them today and said he couldn't tell any difference!


Nice! Looking bomb proof.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Not bad, not bad.

But now that he's gone that far, I think he should make em a little more bling. haha

Maybe some Phat Silver chain, 
Yeah that's the ticket.


TT


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice fix! I like your board too:wink:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

timmytard said:


> Not bad, not bad.
> 
> But now that he's gone that far, I think he should make em a little more bling. haha
> 
> ...


Hang Bracelet charms from em - you'll make a killing. Like who wouldn't want to accessorize a binding?! Some obsess over stickers as it is, you know how to axessorize...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Nah he needs to gold plate it to match his buckles now. Maybe some tiger fur for padding on the inside too. Maybe not, it looks more punk rock than hip hop to me. Looks sweet tho.
:thumbsup:


----------

